# Dog shows in Cornwall???



## Taichow (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,
Can anybody tell me where I need to look to find any shows in Cornwall or even anywhere in the south west?
Also does anybody know of any ring classes in Cornwall?

Thanks


----------



## dizzeedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you looking for companion shows or breed shows ? 
There are a couple of pages on fb that list shows in devon and cornwall , south west lurcher shows and devon/family companion dog shows . 
Hope this is of some help .


----------



## Taichow (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks for that, do you know the exact name of the page cos I've found a companion show page but not anything specifically for Devon/Cornwall.
Thanks


----------



## dizzeedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Its as i have written it above as i copied the names off whilst on the pages so that they would be correct for you .


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Taichow said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody tell me where I need to look to find any shows in Cornwall or even anywhere in the south west?
> Also does anybody know of any ring classes in Cornwall?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure where about in Cornwall you are but they have ring craft training at marazion community centre every Wednesday from 7.30pm


----------



## KimH (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi 
If its just family dog shows try this website southwestlurchershows.weebly.com i have listed lurcher shows with inclusive family dog classes :thumbup:


----------

